# 1842 Dankung Tubes Blows Through Both Sides Dry Can



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Changed my shooting style to get more out of these tubes after seeing some crony speeds with these single tubes.*
*My favorites are still Small Diameter Tex Shooter Tubes.*

*http://youtu.be/gkghdP7x05E*


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

*hawk2009 rages*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> *hawk2009 rages*


*I hope Hawk can see that the tubes he favors are better than he thought they were. On his video he was shooting the dry can with single tubes at 3 foot distance and he could only penetrate on side wall of the can. I admit that my technique was lacking before. But, Tex Tubes are still On Top. My opinion.*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is such a great hobby/sport!! There are so many variations and technics that we all can be sure of never being without something new to learn and try.

Good on you Darrell.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos dgui. There are many good products out there. I am in the process of making a small change in what I sell. This change wont effect the prices or quality. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Darrell -- I am just astonished... I don't know what else to say.


----------

